# Feeding Pecans



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I have done a "search" and checked Philodice's list of toxins for any information on Pecans. Here in the south, we have an ample supply in the fall. So, I wondered if anyone has any experience with feeding raw chopped pecans to their pigeons. I have not offered any to WeiPea yet. I wanted to hear from the experts first! Thanks Naunnie


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have done it!! Walnuts, pecans and almonds....I stayed away from Cashews and the mixed nuts. They didn't get eaten but you know...every bird is different. I think there is a post here about nuts let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Tamara. I didn't think to "search" for "nuts". Did Petey like them? I'm afraid WeiPea is getting a little picky and he still needs to gain some weight.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Petey didn't like them...I used sunflower seeds to fatten Petey up and now they are his favorite so much that I have to take them away. For a while I also did the peas, corn and carrot every other night or so until he weighed above 300g. Have you weighed WeiPea yet?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I've tried to weigh him. I used my kitchen scales. Even though I reset them....I'm not sure how accurate they really are. On these scales he only weighs 240 grams(8 oz.). I did not weigh him until a couple of days ago. He is not so crazy about peas and corn anymore. I've been feeding a wild bird seed but my feed store has special ordered pigeon feed for me. I'm on my way now to see what they got in and pick up some safflower seed. I'll let ya know.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Have you tried peanuts? Mine loves peanuts! It took him awhile to get used to the shape but once he did he went crazy for them and they are good for gaining weight


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a couple of starlings and I always have a bowl of there food out and the pigeons LOVE it. Its chopped up dry cat food. Main ingredient on the cat food bag must be chicken or turkey, not by product, or corn meal. I chop up 2 cups of cat food, and 1/2 cup of Egg laying pellets for chickens. They run to that bowl every morning to see what the starlings have left them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

be sure to save some to make a pie! yum yum......


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone answer my original question about feeding their pigeon pecans?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well Im not an expert, but IMO keep the pecans and make pies and use them in your cooking...pigeons are grain eaters and the "nuts" are just for treats given is small amounts...so there really is'nt a point in it...because you know you can give them other nuts as treats.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Have you tried peanuts? Mine loves peanuts! It took him awhile to get used to the shape but once he did he went crazy for them and they are good for gaining weight


I'm a new pigeon person . . . can they handle the size of raw, shelled or Spanish peanuts? Or do you need to break the peanuts apart into smaller pieces? Thanks!


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Everything I've read says to chop up the peanuts. Try a "search" for peanuts I sorry I can't remember where I read it exactly. May be under pigeons feeds???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> I'm a new pigeon person . . . can they handle the size of raw, shelled or Spanish peanuts? Or do you need to break the peanuts apart into smaller pieces? Thanks!


yes they can...if a little wild dove can eat a whole corn kernal a pigeon can eat a peanut...just don't give them too many.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

valeri said:


> I'm a new pigeon person . . . can they handle the size of raw, shelled or Spanish peanuts? Or do you need to break the peanuts apart into smaller pieces? Thanks!


When I first gave Stanley peanuts he would only eat them if I cut them up into pretty small pieces and then as he got used to eating them I would gradually increase the size.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> When I first gave Stanley peanuts he would only eat them if I cut them up into pretty small pieces and then as he got used to eating them I would gradually increase the size.


Thanks very much! Chauncey didn't like the size when I tried the raw nuts, so I'll start small.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

peanuts-peas-corn all about the same size-- My birds have no problems eating any of them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some pigeons have their humans trained well...lol.. my 8 year old nephew has to have his food cut for him too..spoiled brat!


----------

